# Royals - need a plan!



## Deano (Oct 26, 2006)

Just got my first Royal - a young adult normal female - and I'm starting to put some thought into a mini project!! And I'd like some input!

Basic plan - buy a male morph in the next year (Dom or Co-Dom) to have a go at basic morphs in a year or 2, and then either hold back one of the offspring females, or buy a female morph and try something more complex - so I'd end up with 1.2 adults, including the normal.

Anybody got a suggestion on what to go with? £800 max budget for 1 snake. I quite like the look of Mojaves, Axanthics, Lessers, and various 'Bee' combos (though not particularily interested in Pastel or Spider). I'd rather take time to produce something I like.

Finally - what combos make Leucistics - and what are typical prices for the Leucistics?? I know Super Mojave is one. And Super Fires? And can a Mojave x Lesser produce a Lucy? Any more??


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

You can get leucistics from 2 mojaves, 2 lessers, 2 butters and 2 fires (I think). I know you can also get them from from lesser X Mojave, which makes me think you can breed 2 that are different and get them but some have black eyes and some have blue so maybe different genes? Also I think some people don't class mojave leucistic as true leucistics as they have some colour.

With regards to what morphs to get, go for one you like! Simple as that lol! Although you want to be careful or you'll end up keeping all your babies cos you like them so much lol. Bear in mind axanthic is recessive not dom or codom. Butter is also a nice co dom morph to look at as is fire.

I just splashed out on my first morph, it will be a while before I can get the girlies to go with him. If I had a ton of money right now I'd want an axanthic and a spider (for eventual axanthic spiders), a het orange ghost spider to go with my pastel OG male for honeybees, and some butters and lessers just because I love the colouration lol. Just have a look around and see what takes your fancy and is within your budget! The possible combinations will make your head explode! :lol2:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Deano said:


> Just got my first Royal - a young adult normal female - and I'm starting to put some thought into a mini project!! And I'd like some input!
> 
> Basic plan - buy a male morph in the next year (Dom or Co-Dom) to have a go at basic morphs in a year or 2, and then either hold back one of the offspring females, or buy a female morph and try something more complex - so I'd end up with 1.2 adults, including the normal.
> 
> ...


butter/lesser (imo, same thing)
vin russo het
mojave... all produce a white/whiteish super form with blue eyes... £1100 males, £1250 females
when bred to a normal, a super lesser BEL will produce 100% lessers, and a mojave/lesser BEL will produce all lessers and mojaves, no supers or normals...

a super fire is a black eyed lucy (see my avatar)

for your £800, i'd buy a male bumblebee and a female pastel, to aim for the killerbee


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Blue eyed lucey's are from Lesser, Mojave and butter x's and a couple of others that escap me atm.

Butter x Butter will make BluEL as will Lesser x Lesser, Mojave x Lesser or Mojave x Butter.

A mojave x mojave is not however a BluEL as it isn't a pure white snake, it has grey/silver on the head.
I actually prefer super mojaves to BluEL.

Fire x Fire will make Black eyed Leucistics.

You say you dont like pastels and spiders much but like Bee's?

A bumblebe is a pastel x spider and ALL bee's are x spider.

Axanthics are reccessive morphs too so you wouldn't get visual offspring in the first breeeding, you'd need to keep back a 100%het female to grow on and put back to the male to have a chance of visual Axanthics.


----------



## nicole horsell (Aug 31, 2008)

id go for a pewter,blue eyed lucys ar butters x butters lessers x lessers or butter x lesser not sure if butter/lesser x mojo but black eyed is fire x fire 
mojo x mojo is a super mojo


----------



## Deano (Oct 26, 2006)

markhill said:


> You say you dont like pastels and spiders much but like Bee's?
> 
> A bumblebe is a pastel x spider and ALL bee's are x spider.
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

with your £800 (and because you like the spider/bee combos), i'd deffo get a bee male and run him thru whatever you like

x lesser/butter... lesser/butterbee, queenbee
x pastel... killerbee
x pied... hets for spied, bumblebee pied
x pin... spinner, spinner blast
etc............. 
these are not all of the possibilities from each clutch, but you get the idea...


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Blue Eye lucys are ANY 2 of the following combined;
Butter
Lesser
Mojave
Russo
Mocha
Also, a phantom x lesser makes an all white snake called the "karma"

Black eyes are super fires, but you can also get black eyed white snakes from;
Yellow belly x yellow belly (ivory)
and
lemon back x lemon back (check out pro-exotics website about these, new morph and pretty sure none in the uk).

Anyway. For your £800, either a male bumblebee, which to a normal can make;
spider, pastel, bumblebee and normals (1/4 chance each egg)

oooooor (my personal choice would be)
A male pewter (cinny x pastel, or black pastel x pastel). They're around the £800 mark for an 09, and produce when bred to a normal;
pastel, cinny, pewter and normal.

Whats more, if you hold back some females you can make;
Silver bullets (pewter x cinny)
Sterlings (pewter x pastel)
super pewter (pewter x pewter)
As well as things like super pastel, super cinny, pewters, cinnys, pastels, normals etc.
Pewters are very under valued IMO.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

lesser pied is also a black eyed white snake, but they "might" be a little over £800... :whistling2:


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

alan1 said:


> lesser pied is also a black eyed white snake, but they "might" be a little over £800... :whistling2:


 forgot the lesser pied. shame it turned out all white....


----------



## kimberley9447 (Nov 6, 2007)

alan1 said:


> lesser pied is also a black eyed white snake, but they "might" be a little over £800... :whistling2:


About 3.5-4 time over for an 09 female.


----------



## Deano (Oct 26, 2006)

Rain said:


> Blue Eye lucys are ANY 2 of the following combined;
> Butter
> Lesser
> Mojave
> ...


Does this mean all of these traits are compatible? If you can cross a Lesser with a Mojave to get a BlueEL, are Butters / Lessers / Mojaves etc actually different genetically, or just seperate lines of the same mutation??


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Deano said:


> *seperate lines of the same mutation*??


yep, different alleles of the same gene...


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Deano said:


> Does this mean all of these traits are compatible? If you can cross a Lesser with a Mojave to get a BlueEL, are Butters / Lessers / Mojaves etc actually different genetically, or just seperate lines of the same mutation??


Those mutant genes are compatible. They are assumed to have different DNA sequences because the snakes possessing them look different. 

Think of a gene as being like a sentence in a book. The normal gene is the sentence as it appears in most editions of the book. A mutant gene is like having a typographical error in the sentence in one printing. Lesser, mojave, etc. are different typographical errors in the same sentence in different printings.


----------



## Deano (Oct 26, 2006)

alan1 said:


> yep, different alleles of the same gene...


Nice one, that's what I was getting at, thanks. Like Amel / Ultra in corns? (I know they are recessive, but same principle??).


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

That's right. Different flavours of the same gene pair.

"Daddy/Hidden/Mystery/Dilute/Special" is also on the same gene pair, as are Mystic and Phantom.


----------

